# Availability of Cigar Bands



## Dr Robert (Sep 20, 2018)

I have recently gotten into applying cigar bands to my high end pens and then pairing them up with the corresponding box. My problem is finding a good resource for the bands. The boxes aren’t as big a problem since most cigar stores will give them away or sell at a modest price. I frequent “Smoke Shops” and literary beg them to save the bands from their ash trays after they are discarded. This however is getting old and I’m starting to wear out the welcome mat!! I’ve purchased some on eBay but not of great quality. I have even attempted to contact manufacturers in Latin American countries and offer to pay them for a supply...no luck. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I could find a resource??!! Thanx Guys


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Buckmark13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Smoke more cigars[emoji848]


----------



## BLB (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a few around the house I think. Don't smoke any more.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 21, 2018)

I went to a local shop and there were about a dozen guys smoking. I told a couple of guys what I wanted to do with the bands and they told the rest of the guys. Walked away with all of their bands. When I go back, I'll show them what I made and ask for their bands again.


----------



## warreng8170 (Sep 21, 2018)

I just put a messge out on facebook to all my friends and contacts. I’ve gotten over a hundred easy. Some pretty boring but I’ve also gotten some really cool ones. Also got lucky that one of my friends had about 20 OpusX bands. Jackpot. 
Another friend had a few Man-O-War bands which are super cool.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 21, 2018)

Have you ever thought about copying them on your printer?  I don’t smoke so am not sure this would work or not, just a thought.

Ben


----------



## kruzzer (Sep 21, 2018)

Plenty on Ebay


----------



## Dr Robert (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanx guys for your great input. I may just have to take up smoking cigars to get to the bands..... LOL!!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

